
Your time is up, publishers. Book piracy is about to arrive on a massive scale - chaostheory
http://blogs.telegraph.co.uk/technology/adrianhon/100005867/your-time-is-up-publishers-book-piracy-is-about-to-arrive-on-a-massive-scale/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed
======
lsc
>(I was also wrong about scanning and OCRing being the main way of pirating
books – turns out it was people cracking the DRM of eBooks that publishers had
helpfully formatted and distributed themselves!)

interesting. I wonder how much worse you make the pirated copy if you release
your book on paper only? But that's a losing proposition for authors, as we
get a much higher percentage of the e-book sale than of the physical book
sale. I think more than half my last royalty cheque was from ebook sales even
though physical book sales dwarf e-book sales in my case (and at this point,
the publisher is giving away the e-book when you buy the published book
direct.)

------
signa11
the other possibility might be that book publishers marry themselves to apple
and or amazon, and use their tight controls over content distribution.
although, it might end up eliminating some fair-use rights, but something like
that has already been played out before.

ipad/kindle etc point a way to bring back the copyright controls into the
architecture of how people read books. i think lawrence-lessig talked about
this in the "code and other laws of cyberspace". building tight copyright
controls into a closed device is much simpler than a general purpose computer.
sufficiently motivated folks can crack the ipad controls, but it is an open
question if it can be managed while still letting ipad access the various
stores that provide the content.

